# The Savage Continent



## Tyrannohotep (Dec 21, 2013)

This is a fantasy setting I hope to use for some short stories at the very least. It is a large tropical continent of jungles and savannas where primitive humans coexist with dinosaurs and other prehistoric animals. Think of it as my update of those old "caveman and dinosaur" movies like _One Million Years BC_.

Link to very large map

And here are some concept art pieces for the land and its inhabitants:


----------



## har134 (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful crisp artwork and wonderful colouring. Good work!


----------



## Potty (Jan 3, 2014)

I - um - *Unplugs laptop and finds a quiet room.*


----------



## vangoghsear (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice work.  I was a bit confused by the creature's stance, but I see now it is lounging across a branch.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 26, 2014)

What medium are you using for these pieces? The first looks drawn, and some of the others look computer-drawn. I might suggest, though it looks like you have a decent, foundational grasp, some anatomy study. Post more


----------

